# Looking for the song from Hocus Pocus



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am trying to find a full version of "Come Little Children" anyone know where I could find one? I was thinking it would go good with a Hansel & Gretel theme. I have found bits of the song on youtube.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I checked my iTunes and only the movie is coming up  That definately would be an awesome song for that theme


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I bet I've watched 100 videos trying to find a full version that sounds good. I can't believe it's so hard! Thanks for looking though, I appreciate it!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Take a look here. There is the original from the movie (which is really short) and there is an extended version that the creator of the site sang herself. Great stuff on their site! 
http://hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/MONSTERS_QUOTES/index.html


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Try filestube.com; Do a search there for Come Little Children or Hocus Pocus soundtrack! I found about 3 downloads but not sure if they are full versions or not?!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I'll check them out!


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Love that song lol


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

try some of theses and see if they are satisfactory

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ome+little+children&aq=1&oq=hocus+pocus+sound


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I found this a couple weeks ago, best I've heard. 

http://youtu.be/MKlsUrfbiE0


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

sumrtym said:


> I found this a couple weeks ago, best I've heard.
> 
> http://youtu.be/MKlsUrfbiE0



I just gave that one a listen, along with a few recommended links down the side od the video. I have to agree, THAT version is amazing compared to the others! I think I may have to use it too! Got it saved in my bookmarks for now


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Thought you might like it. I was looking for a version myself. I used one of the online sites for saving youtube videos to download it and I'll strip the audio out later. The disappearing sites I had bookmarked for Halloween projects has convinced me to save things as I find them now.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

There are sites that automatically take the audio from a YouTube video and turn it mp3...um...try Zamzar...


----------

